# Killington Open Until May 2



## dangah (Apr 3, 2009)

Just got official word that Killington Resort will be open until May 2 unless extraordinarily bad weather prevents it.  

Killington will run in their normal spring mode through April 19 and then switch to just Superstar running daily through May 2.

:beer:


----------



## danny p (Apr 3, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## dangah (Apr 3, 2009)

Please note: Saturday the 2nd will be the last day.  I can't edit the thread title.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 3, 2009)

It's pretty silly that they would close on a Saturday and not stay open for Sunday......who comes up with this stuff........?


----------



## Vortex (Apr 3, 2009)

Wildcat had plans to just go till the 1st Sat in May also if the snow holds. No Sunday plan.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 3, 2009)

Bob R said:


> Wildcat had plan to just go till the 1st Sat in May also if the snow holds. No Sunday plan.



Wildcat is NOT Killington.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 3, 2009)

indeed.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

dangah said:


> Just got official word that Killington Resort will be open until May 2 unless extraordinarily bad weather prevents it.
> 
> Killington will run in their normal spring mode through April 19 and then switch to just Superstar running daily through May 2.
> 
> :beer:



Tom discounted this rumor. That's not to say that he just doesn't know about it yet. What's your source?


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 3, 2009)

closing on a saturday doesn't make sense to me either but on the other hand they opened on on a sunday for what that's worth ...


----------



## icedtea (Apr 3, 2009)

heard the same thing from a reliable local.... big thing it is conditions permitting.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 3, 2009)

dangah said:


> official word



if it was official you would think it would be on killington.com

I don't see anything about it there, unless I'm missing it


----------



## Vortex (Apr 3, 2009)

skiadikt said:


> closing on a saturday doesn't make sense to me either but on the other hand they opened on on a sunday for what that's worth ...




Any competition is good.  I hope every place extends the season.  I would prefer Sunday as a close date as well.  I get that Sat would bring more skiers than Sunday.  Hope you guys get a couple more weeks.:beer:

Like dork I saw nothing on the web page.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 3, 2009)

icedtea said:


> heard the same thing from a reliable local.... big thing it is conditions permitting.



I think that what ski all areas should really say this time a year is not just "conditions permitting" but also what's probably the bigger factor "if the business volume is there"

If we keep in this god awfull weather pattern with now regular decent sized wet events every 5 to 7 days, that needed day ticket buying volume to justify expenses is going to be tough to come by


----------



## mondeo (Apr 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I think that what ski all areas should really say this time a year is not just "conditions permitting" but also what's probably the bigger factor "if the business volume is there"
> 
> If we keep in this god awfull weather pattern with now regular decent sized wet events every 5 to 7 days, that needed day ticket buying volume to justify expenses is going to be tough to come by


I'm not sure if day ticket sales are a driving force for this one. Early bird season pass sales end 4/30, and they've promised going into May next year. I think they're trying to show they've reformed, get the longest season in the east, and reclaim a partial share as the King of Spring.

As far as Tom discounting it goes, they didn't extend their season last year until about now, and they still had 11/15 as their opening day until 11/1, and then opened 11/2. Until things are set in stone, I'm not surprised that they're holding their cards close to their chest.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> if it was official you would think it would be on killington.com
> 
> I don't see anything about it there, unless I'm missing it



That's because it's not official. Not to say they wouldn't stay open til May, but the question is could they? May 2 is pretty far off.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'm not sure if day ticket sales are a driving force for this one. Early bird season pass sales end 4/30, and they've promised going into May next year. I think they're trying to show they've reformed, get the longest season in the east, and reclaim a partial share as the King of Spring.
> 
> As far as Tom discounting it goes, they didn't extend their season last year until about now, and they still had 11/15 as their opening day until 11/1, and then opened 11/2. Until things are set in stone, I'm not surprised that they're holding their cards close to their chest.



You're dead on with the spring pass thing. And calling it on that Saturday makes sense. They make May which sorta validates anyone purchasing next year's pass specifically for the extended season.

Yeah, of course, they're not going to make an official announcement about it now. Again, it's almost a month away. At the rate we're going, that's a lot of melting.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> You're dead on with the spring pass thing. And calling it on that Saturday makes sense.



No, closing on Saturday is LAME.  Greg, you don't ski at Killington and you don't know what you're talking about.  

- Not everyone can make it up for Saturday, some people may only be able to make Sunday.

- The weather is always spotty.  Saturday might be bad, Sunday might be good.  

- People come up for the weekend.  If they stay overnight, they want to ski two days.  This applies to ski house people and people visiting from other mountains.

- Why be open all week, then be closed on that Sunday, which should be a relatively strong day.

- It is flat out INSULTING TO PASS HOLDERS.

Overall, only operating on ONE day of a weekend will probably have a similar effect to their Sunday opening on November 2nd this year......reduced skier visits.  The opening this year was the least crowded I've ever seen.  

They will miss the people who would come on sunday only, and the people who only think it's worth coming if they can ski for two days.  If the weather is bad on Saturday, the whole weekend is a loss.

It's absurd....


----------



## andyzee (Apr 3, 2009)

At this point, it's not as much about making money as it is publicity.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> At this point, it's not as much about making money as it is publicity.



Closing on Saturday May 2nd, while trying to sell passes, is BAD publicity.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> No, closing on Saturday is LAME.  Greg, you don't ski at Killington and you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> - Not everyone can make it up for Saturday, some people may only be able to make Sunday.
> 
> ...



You make some valid points, especially the one about me not knowing what I'm talking about. :lol: BTW, I skied twice at Killington this year. Doesn't that count for something Mr. Killington Top 30 Skier?  Anyway, my point was since the early rate on the 2009-10 pass ends on 4/30, then just being able to say they're making May is the major goal. Only staying open on that Friday (5/1) would be obviously silly so aiming for the Saturday makes more sense. And you're right, what would it really cost them to stay open on that Sunday, but I'm not a Killington bean counter, and neither are you.

If they are open through 5/2, I'm going to try to get there on 5/1. Maybe you can give me a bump lesson seeing as you hang with the top Killington bumpers so much. It'll give you a chance to ski on those bump skis that nobody wants to buy from you... :lol:


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 3, 2009)

They could close anytime in May that they care for. As long as there is a local option for skiing into May, I'll take it.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Closing on Saturday May 2nd, while trying to sell passes, is BAD publicity.




Skiing into May sounds better on the brocure to potential new pass holders than does closed in April.

  One day running a lift really should not be that big a deal, I agree.


My point is you could be shut down April 20th.  That does not sell additional passes.

 Boyne sold many passes on the approach,. Open in Oct.close in May.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

If I ran Killington I would have closed on Wednesday, 4/1/09.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> You make some valid points, especially the one about me not knowing what I'm talking about. :lol: BTW, I skied twice at Killington this year. Doesn't that count for something Mr. Killington Top 30 Skier?  Anyway, my point was since the early rate on the 2009-10 pass ends on 4/30, then just being able to say they're making May is the major goal. Only staying open on that Friday (5/1) would be obviously silly so aiming for the Saturday makes more sense. And you're right, what would it really cost them to stay open on that Sunday, but I'm not a Killington bean counter, and neither are you.
> 
> If they are open through 5/2, I'm going to try to get there on 5/1. Maybe you can give me a bump lesson seeing as you hang with the top Killington bumpers so much. It'll give you a chance to ski on those bump skis that nobody wants to buy from you... :lol:





Bob R said:


> Skiing into May sounds better on the brocure to potential new pass holders than does closed in April.
> 
> One day running a lift really should not be that big a deal, I agree.
> 
> ...



Sorry guys......you. just. don't. get. it.

People who drop $1000+ on an unlimited Killington pass aren't fools.  They are dedicated to skiing Killington and what it offers.  While they think Killington did a decent job this year so far.....

.....but Killington hate season is now in full effect, with BMMC this weekend kicking it off.  The main topic of conversation the past several weeks is what people are going to do INSTAID of BMMC this weekend.  We'll all probably ski, but won't be hanging out much at Bear Mountain.  If they don't get some positive news out there soon about the closing date, it's going to be a very grumpy April at Killington....and pass sales will suffer like they did last year. 

Regardless, assuming that staying open until May is a tactic to help sell passes, it makes ZERO sense to close on a Saturday.  Many of the pass holders will be out there skiing that weekend.........why would you refuse them another ski day.....?  Frankly, it's insulting.


----------



## RENO (Apr 3, 2009)

This is a BS rumor until I see it on their website. :???: Also, I can't imagine they would close on a Saturday and not Sunday unless the weather really craps a big one that Saturday night into Sunday...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 3, 2009)

I think you are missing my point and I get yours.

  Again closing in May is better than April. Yes Sunday would be better than, Sat.  I would bet it would be on  a Sunday closing even if they posted Sat.

  They are losing skiers to Boyne is my point.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Wildcat is NOT Killington.



Thankfully 


And while I get your point about closing on a Saturday, why is that the first comment out of your piehole?  You've been crying in your cheerios for two years about the early closing dates.

If anyone should be throwing a virtual internet parade concerning their intentions to ski into May, it should be you.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> .....but Killington hate season is now in full effect,



There's an actual season?  As far as I can tell, hating on Killington is a full time year round job for you and with the effort you put in I'd imagine the pay is pretty good.




Highway Star said:


> Frankly, it's insulting.



If I were a manager at Killington, I would put insulting pain in the ass customers like yourself on my daily to do list.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

RENO said:


> This is a BS rumor until I see it on their website. :???: Also, I can't imagine they would close on a Saturday and not Sunday unless the weather really craps a big one that Saturday night into Sunday...



Apparently this is true and the Web site is supposed to be updated later today.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 3, 2009)

RENO said:


> This is a BS rumor until I see it on their website.



+1


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Apparently this is true and the Web site is supposed to be updated later today.



Note to Killington....if it is a Saturday closing....be prepared for grumpy people this weekend.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Note to Killington....if it is a Saturday closing....be prepared for grumpy people this weekend.



Despite your asshole tone earlier and claim that I don't get it, I happen to agree that they just might as well stay open through that weekend. Trying to find out what the rationale is there.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Despite your asshole tone earlier and claim that I don't get it, I happen to agree that they just might as well stay open through that weekend. Trying to find out what the rationale is there.



they're trying to get the fat kid from high school to stop glomming onto them.  :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Trying to find out what the rationale is there.



When do the visa cards expire?


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Despite your asshole tone earlier and claim that I don't get it, I happen to agree that they just might as well stay open through that weekend. Trying to find out what the rationale is there.



Thanks....


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Thanks....



You're welcome. Now where do I sign up for the May Day Highway Gnar bump clinic?


----------



## dangah (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.killington.com/winter/index.html


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 3, 2009)

dangah said:


> http://www.killington.com/winter/index.html



I don't see anything there


----------



## danny p (Apr 3, 2009)

awesome.


----------



## danny p (Apr 3, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> I don't see anything there



right on the main page...it reads "spring skiing...we're open through May 2nd"


----------



## mondeo (Apr 3, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> I don't see anything there


It's on the video picture of the Buzz thing, easy to miss.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> I don't see anything there



The first image in the Buzz...

Thanks for giving us the scoop, dangah.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 3, 2009)

danny p said:


> right on the main page...it reads "spring skiing...we're open through May 2nd"



yeah its on that stupid page that keeps switching amongst about 5 pages.  I hate that thing.

But I do believe it now.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

Some of you K-zoners are funny...

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=359816#p359816



			
				johnny the jibber said:
			
		

> you heard it here 1st folks...this is great news...check out the poll i posted...



Oh really?



			
				JerseyGuy said:
			
		

> Behold the Power of the KillingtonZone!
> 
> (No, of course NO ONE at Killington reads KillingtonZone.)
> 
> (And I'm take my Marketing consultation fee now, please.)



Riiiiiight.....

:lol:


----------



## SpinmasterK (Apr 3, 2009)

Killington open through Saturday , May 2
Here is the plan:
Bear Mountain and Needle's Eye are open through Sunday, April 5. Snowshed and Killington Peak (Including the K-1 Gondola) open through Sunday, April 12. 
April 13 through Saturday, May 2, Superstar lift will run serving Superstar, Bittersweet and Skyelark.
Enjoy!
Of course, it is all weather and snow depending!


----------



## threecy (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> - The weather is always spotty.  Saturday might be bad, Sunday might be good.



I guess there's always Sunday, April 26th...


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

SpinmasterK said:


> Killington open through Saturday , May 2
> Here is the plan:
> Bear Mountain and Needle's Eye are open through Sunday, April 5. Snowshed and Killington Peak (Including the K-1 Gondola) open through Sunday, April 12.
> April 13 through Saturday, May 2, Superstar lift will run serving Superstar, Bittersweet and Skyelark.
> Enjoy!



Someone posting finding fault with this plan in 3...2...1...

Thanks for the update Tom!


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 3, 2009)

SpinmasterK said:


> Killington open through Saturday , May 2
> Here is the plan:
> Bear Mountain and Needle's Eye are open through Sunday, April 5. Snowshed and Killington Peak (Including the K-1 Gondola) open through Sunday, April 12.
> April 13 through Saturday, May 2, Superstar lift will run serving Superstar, Bittersweet and Skyelark.
> Enjoy!



While it's better than last year, it's still one of Killington's earliest closings ever, and why aren't you operating on May 3rd????


----------



## danny p (Apr 3, 2009)

well I guess I'll be that someone.....they should really keep K1 gondi/area open until April 19th...sounded a lot better when this was posted:



dangah said:


> Just got official word that Killington Resort will be open until May 2 unless extraordinarily bad weather prevents it.
> 
> *Killington will run in their normal spring mode through April 19 and then switch to just Superstar running daily through May 2.*


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

danny p said:


> well I guess I'll be that someone.....



Thanks for not letting me down... :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 3, 2009)

dangah said:


> Just got official word that Killington Resort will be open until May 2 unless extraordinarily bad weather prevents it.
> 
> Killington will run in their normal spring mode through April 19 and then switch to just Superstar running daily through May 2.
> 
> :beer:



awesome news..a little bit of the old Killington!!!!!  The latest I skied the Big K was May 20th of 2002..but in 1997 they were open until around June 20th


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 3, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> if it was official you would think it would be on killington.com
> 
> I don't see anything about it there, unless I'm missing it



wait this is a rumoruke:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Closing on Saturday May 2nd, while trying to sell passes, is BAD publicity.



alot of ski areas close for the season on a Saturday,..get over it and be happy they are going to go so long..quit bitching and just ski..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> While it's better than last year, it's still one of Killington's earliest closings ever, and why aren't you operating on May 3rd????



you can always ski somewhere else May 3rd..


----------



## mondeo (Apr 3, 2009)

danny p said:


> well I guess I'll be that someone.....they should really keep K1 gondi/area open until April 19th...sounded a lot better when this was posted:


I'm with you on that one. Although the snowmaking troubles on Double Dipper earlier this season may have impacted their ability to keep the Canyon area open.

Three weeks of Superstar, if there's still snow in other areas, seems a little monotonous. I could see cutting back to Superstar during the week, but run K-1 and Canyon the 18th and 19th. Especially if a bunch of other places are out of it by then and coverage is still decent.

Is Superstar going to be ungroomed top to bottom those last three weeks?


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> alot of ski areas close for the season on a Saturday,..get over it and be happy they are going to go so long..quit bitching and just ski..



Not any of the ones I ski at....only the lame ones.  Like Ski Sundown.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 3, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'm with you on that one. Although the snowmaking troubles on Double Dipper earlier this season may have impacted their ability to keep the Canyon area open.
> 
> Three weeks of Superstar, if there's still snow in other areas, seems a little monotonous. I could see cutting back to Superstar during the week, but run K-1 and Canyon the 18th and 19th. Especially if a bunch of other places are out of it by then and coverage is still decent.
> 
> Is Superstar going to be ungroomed top to bottom those last three weeks?




Yet another brilliant post by Killington's most uninformed poster.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Not any of the ones I ski at....only the lame ones.  Like Ski Sundown.



Those are fighting word..why don't you go play in a thunderstorm..assclown


----------



## Madroch (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Not any of the ones I ski at....only the lame ones.  Like Ski Sundown.



Perfect, I need some entertainment....

Shocker that you don't ski any of the true classic skiers' mountains that are all closed like Magic, MRG (save noon-4 tomorrow) and Sundown.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 3, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Perfect, I need some entertainment....
> 
> Shocker that you don't ski any of the true classic skiers' mountains that are all closed like Magic, MRG (save noon-4 tomorrow) and Sundown.



If they were true skiers mountains, they'd be open right now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> If they were true skiers mountains, they'd be open right now.



why all the hate???


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Not any of the ones I ski at....only the lame ones.  Like Ski Sundown.



You only think it's lame because you know you'll never understand the complex social dynamics that exist there.

:lol:


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> You only think it's lame because you know you'll never understand the complex social dynamics that exist there.
> 
> :lol:




Are you talking about you guys getting together and playing Dungeons and Dragons in your parent's basement once the season is over?

Because you're right, I wouldn't get that.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Are you talking about you guys getting together and playing Dungeons and Dragons in your parent's basement once the season is over?
> 
> Because you're right, I wouldn't get that.



I own my own home. So I have the boys over to play D&D in *my *basement, thank you very much...


----------



## danny p (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> So I have the boys over to play D&D in *my *basement, thank you very much...



you gonna post the next D&D event in the trips and events forum?  way to hold out on us...:lol:


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

danny p said:


> you gonna post the next D&D event in the trips and events forum?  way to hold out on us...:lol:



Nope - invite only, but I'll be sure to post a TR and a video.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Yet another brilliant post by Killington's most uninformed poster.


A. Why, as the Killington poster that's skied there the least, should I be ashamed of being the most uninformed?

B. What exactly did you object to? Or do you automatically just grab into your bag of canned responses when certain people post anything about Killington?

One might think that someone that claims to be one of Killington's top skiers would be above name calling, and actually try to engage in rational conversation. You know, since there aren't any issues with narcissism.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 3, 2009)

mondeo said:


> A. Why, as the Killington poster that's skied there the least, should I be ashamed of being the most uninformed?
> 
> B. What exactly did you object to? Or do you automatically just grab into your bag of canned responses when certain people post anything about Killington?
> 
> One might think that someone that claims to be one of Killington's top skiers would be above name calling, and actually try to engage in rational conversation. You know, since there aren't any issues with narcissism.



No, it's just that you're rather uninformed about Killington.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> No, it's just that you're rather uninformed about Killington.



and you're an expert???


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> and you're an expert???



Yes.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Yes.



And a top 30 Killington skier. You're a truly amazing fellow.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 3, 2009)

mondeo said:


> A. Why, as the Killington poster that's skied there the least, should I be ashamed of being the most uninformed?
> 
> B. What exactly did you object to? Or do you automatically just grab into your bag of canned responses when certain people post anything about Killington?
> 
> One might think that someone that claims to be one of Killington's top skiers would be above name calling, and actually try to engage in rational conversation. You know, since there aren't any issues with narcissism.



Highway Star is far from being anywhere near a "top" Killington skier. You're both kidding yourself if you think that. A great skier would never ever need to proclaim himself a great skier. That's more of a wanna-be thing. HS is far from Killingtons best. Light years away.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> Highway Star is far from being anywhere near a "top" Killington skier. You're both kidding yourself if you think that. A great skier would never ever need to proclaim himself a great skier. That's more of a wanna-be thing. HS is far from Killingtons best. Light years away.



You're just jealous of him. :lol:


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> You're just jealous of him. :lol:



He got lifters under his boots. 6 inches high. No, I'm not kidding. Funniest shiit ya ever seen on the slopes. There were pix of them floating around a while back.

As for the jealousy thing, there are a few people that I ski with who's abilities I envy. Not many, but some. These are the top guns at Killington, not backseat boy. You ever seen HS ski? He's so far in the back seat that it looks like he's taking a dump. A good example of this is his Devil's Fiddle video from a couple years back. There is nothing about him that makes me jealous.

Hanging at K from Sat til Weds. Shoot me a pm if you wanna make some turns. I believe you know where to find me, yes?


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> He got lifters under his boots. 6 inches high. No, I'm not kidding. Funniest shiit ya ever seen on the slopes. There were pix of them floating around a while back.
> 
> As for the jealousy thing, there are a few people that I ski with who's abilities I envy. Not many, but some. These are the top guns at Killington, not backseat boy. You ever seen HS ski? He's so far in the back seat that it looks like he's taking a dump. A good example of this is his Devil's Fiddle video from a couple years back. There is nothing about him that makes me jealous.
> 
> Hanging at K from Sat til Weds. Shoot me a pm if you wanna make some turns. I believe you know where to find me, yes?



But he posted that he's among Killington's top 30 skiers. You mean he was exaggerating, or maybe even blatantly lying? I can't believe it. And here I thought we were lucky to have him posting on AZ. Bummer. What a let down.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 3, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> Highway Star is far from being anywhere near a "top" Killington skier. You're both kidding yourself if you think that. A great skier would never ever need to proclaim himself a great skier. That's more of a wanna-be thing. HS is far from Killingtons best. Light years away.


You two _are_ on the same level as far as reading comprehension is concerned, though.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 3, 2009)

mondeo said:


> You two _are_ on the same level as far as reading comprehension is concerned, though.




Ummm......ok.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> But he posted that he's among Killington's top 30 skiers. You mean he was exaggerating, or maybe even blatantly lying? I can't believe it. And here I thought we were lucky to have him posting on AZ. Bummer. What a let down.



He may be right when he says he's "among" Killington's top 30 skiers. Here's an example:

There are 31 skiers standing around. 30 of them are Killington's top 30. The 31st is Highway Star. If this were the case, then yes, he'd be "among" Killington's top 30 skiers.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 3, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> He got lifters under his boots. 6 inches high.




like a drag queen?  that would explain alot of his issues.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 3, 2009)

2knees said:


> like a drag queen?  that would explain alot of his issues.



They look like blocks, not heels. There were some pics of him wearing them floating around K-Zone a year or two back. The pics were taken during a HighwayStar free clinic at the base of the K-1 by the waffle house. I can't find the pics though.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 3, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> They look like blocks, not heels. There were some pics of him wearing them floating around K-Zone a year or two back. The pics were taken during a HighwayStar free clinic at the base of the K-1 by the waffle house. I can't find the pics though.




i remember someone posting pics of him jumping a scooter off a curb.  our little friend apparently likes to play with scooters too.  Does the same rule apply to scooters that applys to mopeds????


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 3, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> He got lifters under his boots. 6 inches high. No, I'm not kidding. Funniest shiit ya ever seen on the slopes. There were pix of them floating around a while back.
> 
> As for the jealousy thing, there are a few people that I ski with who's abilities I envy. Not many, but some. These are the top guns at Killington, not backseat boy. You ever seen HS ski? He's so far in the back seat that it looks like he's taking a dump. A good example of this is his Devil's Fiddle video from a couple years back. There is nothing about him that makes me jealous.
> 
> Hanging at K from Sat til Weds. Shoot me a pm if you wanna make some turns. I believe you know where to find me, yes?



You've never seen me ski and have no idea what I look like, aside from that devil's fiddle video.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> You've never seen me ski and have no idea what I look like, aside from that devil's fiddle video.



I've seen you ski many times. You're not hard to miss in those lifters and jeans. Only thing missing is your Members Only jacket.

I've seen you ski many times. You need to take a lesson. You have almost every bad habit in the book. Your body is never pointed down the fall line. You plant your poles way to late on each turn which lands you in the back seat on almost every run. You don't get up on your edges anywhere near enough which leads to too much speed and being borderline out of control. You cannot always stop to avoid other skiers or objects. You don't check your speed when coming out of a turn which also contributes to your inability to avoid other people or objects. The list goes on and on.

You need to take some lessons before you hurt yourself, or even worse, someone else.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 3, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> I've seen you ski many times. You're not hard to miss in those lifters and jeans.



I haven't been out on those lifted stocklis since that picture was taken.  If you know what I look like, why don't you buy me a beer at the Lookout tonight?  

Even better, get a new picture of me skiing and post it up here...?

JerseyJoey = FAIL.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 3, 2009)

SpinmasterK said:


> Killington open through Saturday , May 2
> Here is the plan:
> Bear Mountain and Needle's Eye are open through Sunday, April 5. Snowshed and Killington Peak (Including the K-1 Gondola) open through Sunday, April 12.
> April 13 through Saturday, May 2, Superstar lift will run serving Superstar, Bittersweet and Skyelark.
> Enjoy!



I must say that I'm underwhelmed that the K1 isn't going to run until your original scheduled closing date.  It ran until the 20th last year.  You are running a sale for the 18th & 19th where you are only running one lift?  Overpromise.  Underdeliver.   Good luck selling all those season passes by April 30th.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I haven't been out on those lifted stocklis since that picture was taken.  If you know what I look like, why don't you buy me a beer at the Lookout tonight?
> 
> Even better, get a new picture of me skiing and post it up here...?
> 
> JerseyJoey = FAIL.



I will be skiing at K from Sunday to Weds. Find me and we'll see who schools who.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 3, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> I will be skiing at K from Sunday to Weds. Find me and we'll see who schools who.



Sounds like he wants to throw down.  watch yourself out there.  

http://forums.alpinezone.com/53168-i-will-killington-tomorrow.html


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 3, 2009)

2knees said:


> Sounds like he wants to throw down.  watch yourself out there.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/53168-i-will-killington-tomorrow.html



If he sees me, he'll turtle on the spot. Remember, this is the guy who calls everyone out and then doesn't show. He's done it many times. Not much to worry about there.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 3, 2009)

SpinmasterK said:


> Killington open through Saturday , May 2
> Here is the plan:
> Bear Mountain and Needle's Eye are open through Sunday, April 5. Snowshed and Killington Peak (Including the K-1 Gondola) open through Sunday, April 12.
> April 13 through Saturday, May 2, Superstar lift will run serving Superstar, Bittersweet and Skyelark.
> Enjoy!



Does Killington plan on grooming lower superstar daily?


----------



## JimG. (Apr 3, 2009)

I wish my home hill stayed open until May 2.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree with Geoff. From April 13 to May just on Superstar? There is going to be arse load of snow up top just wasting away. That's real dumb..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 3, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Yet another brilliant post by Killington's most uninformed poster.


damn it...I was hoping for that title....maybe next year



Greg said:


> And a top 30 Killington skier. You're a truly amazing fellow.


I needed to clean the computer screen after reading this.  Thanks Greg.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 4, 2009)

Newpylong said:


> I agree with Geoff. From April 13 to May just on Superstar? There is going to be arse load of snow up top just wasting away. That's real dumb..



They also have the Snowshed crossover fenced off with big nets in four places.  In previous years when Killington contracted to just the Superstar lift in late-April, you could still ski Skyeburst, Dream Maker headwall, Thimble, Old Needles Eye, and Panic Button down to the Snowshed crossover and then traverse back to Superstar.  There will be days where Skyeburst, which still has an awful lot of snow on it, will be the only thing to soften up.   They could take one snow cat for a shift and push snow up onto the Snowshed crossover from Skyeburst, Needles Eye, and Highroad to at least provide a little more variety.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 4, 2009)

Let's keep this going if you want to beat the record from this HS classic....
http://www.epicski.com/forum/thread...-ma-my-epicski-brothers-video-of-highway-star


----------



## tcharron (Apr 4, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> It's pretty silly that they would close on a Saturday and not stay open for Sunday......who comes up with this stuff........?



People who actually have to pay the money out in order to have things running.  They're generally good at math.



Highway Star said:


> Wildcat is NOT Killington.



They're also REALLY good at geography.


----------



## tcharron (Apr 4, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> No, closing on Saturday is LAME.  Greg, you don't ski at Killington and you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> - Not everyone can make it up for Saturday, some people may only be able to make Sunday.
> 
> ...



They made a call and said, 'At what point are we not making money anymore'.  You seem to be under the influence of shrooms or something, and appear to believe they are running a non profit to benifit the poor, poor children of the east who've hit their heads without wearing helmets, like yourself.

For the last time, either vote with your wallet and GO SOMEWHERE ELSE with your pass money, or just suck it up.



Highway Star said:


> Sorry guys......you. just. don't. get. it.



No, YOU don't get it.  THEY still get your money.  So, as proof.  Ahh, frack it..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 4, 2009)

Skiing is fun when you analyze every-turn...this is a classic HighWayStar post from the GapicSki thread..

Top 30 KMART Skier says...
*
Steve, thanks for the input. I think you might be underestimating the level of difficulty a bit, mostly due to the poor vid quality....that snow is not flat, nor packed. Up top, I made 3 jump turns because I was dodging rocks and ledges in the manky snow, and didn't have much speed yet, and it's a decent pitch at the start...around 30 degrees or so. I don't think anybody could have made a pivoted or sliding turn with no speed in that snow and terrain. All dickwaving aside, there was virtually no snow on that trail, and that was just the pocket where it collects....we had to pick out way down to get there, and to get out.

If you count, my 4th turn is a real turn, but shaky, then the 5th is a pretty solid carved right turn around a big rock, intentionally skidded at the end to point me above the next big rock. The 6th turn is subtlely airborne and I come down with most of the direction change completed, but scrape down to dirt. 7th turn is a quick edge set, short carve. Turn 8 starts as a quick edge set as I'm already pointed down the fall line, but I extend it slightly, and make a tiny mid turn adjustment/slide with my feet.

Now, up through turn 8, I don't think I'm back seat.....look at turns 5 to 8 again. If I am, it's mild. Up to this point the snow has been reasonably packed....still tricky mank, but I wasn't sinking in much. 

Turn 9, the left turn where it's flat and I'm passing the camera, is where it got "deeper" and I intentionally go back seat to keep my tips from hanging up in the snow....it was quite heavy and I'm going a decent clip, if they had hung up I would have gone down. If you pause it mid turn you can see my boot top is just barely above the snow. Now, I don't see any way I could have kept my weight centered, because the front of the ski would have dug in and done something nasty. I don't think it would be possible to bend the entire length of the ski in that situation to execute the turn, which is why I'm bending the rear half. 

Turn 10, more of the same...ass 12" off the snow, digging in real hard, surfing the tails (look closely). Turn 11, I hit a waterbar......yeah, a waterbar......turn 12 is good enough, considering I just hit a waterbar. Turn 13, I stop.

Anyway.....yeah, I'm pretty sure my canting and foward lean is all ok. I've tried all sorts of leans and like where I'm at. My boots have normal ramp. Those bindings are fairly flat. Canting hasn't been done recently, but it's ok and I stand flat.

I typically maintain a fairly centered stance....I'll post some other vids.*


----------



## tcharron (Apr 4, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> While it's better than last year, it's still one of Killington's earliest closings ever, and why aren't you operating on May 3rd????



I wasn't going to reply again, but I just had too..

The answer is simple.  When they made that decision, they explicitly were thinking..

"Oh man, listen to this idea.  This is TOTALLY going to piss HS off..  We're gonna close on SATURDAY."


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 4, 2009)

tcharron said:


> I wasn't going to reply again, but I just had too..
> 
> The answer is simple.  When they made that decision, they explicitly were thinking..
> 
> "Oh man, listen to this idea.  This is TOTALLY going to piss HS off..  We're gonna close on SATURDAY."




ahahahahahaah


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 4, 2009)

tcharron said:


> They made a call and said, 'At what point are we not making money anymore'.  You seem to be under the influence of shrooms or something, and appear to believe they are running a non profit to benifit the poor, poor children of the east who've hit their heads without wearing helmets, like yourself.
> 
> For the last time, either vote with your wallet and GO SOMEWHERE ELSE with your pass money, or just suck it up.



+1

Take away the season passholders and see the number of retail tiks sold you'll quickly learn that it's a financial loser this late in the season when many summer activities like golf and gardening have already started in the major northeast markets. 

Remember, after 4/19 they are just skiing/riding on stupidstar so they are keeping the cost of operations to a minimum. It's for marketing cred but it's no sure thing that they will be the last to be open in New England. " Last to close in Rutland County " does have a certain je ne sais quo ring to it, yes? :wink:


----------



## ozzy (Apr 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Skiing is fun when you analyze every-turn...this is a classic HighWayStar post from the GapicSki thread..
> 
> Top 30 KMART Skier says...
> *
> ...



When Bill Briggs skied the Grand Teton in 1971 he didn't talk about his turns as much as this. This may be the most explained story for sloppy turns in the history of skiing. well done!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Skiing is fun when you analyze every-turn...this is a classic HighWayStar post from the GapicSki thread..
> 
> Top 30 KMART Skier says...
> *
> ...



Wow, just wow

I wouldn't believe someone would post something like this unless I had seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Skiing is fun when you analyze every-turn...this is a classic HighWayStar post from the GapicSki thread..
> 
> Top 30 KMART Skier says...
> *
> ...



holy shit!!!!  who writes up that novel over any type of skiing, never mind something so pedestrian and mundane as the lackluster skiing in that video.  self absorbed?  yeah, just a bit.


----------



## ta&idaho (Apr 4, 2009)

SpinmasterK said:


> Killington open through Saturday , May 2
> Here is the plan:
> Bear Mountain and Needle's Eye are open through Sunday, April 5. Snowshed and Killington Peak (Including the K-1 Gondola) open through Sunday, April 12.
> April 13 through Saturday, May 2, Superstar lift will run serving Superstar, Bittersweet and Skyelark.
> ...



Glad they're open through May given the weather this spring, but consolidating down to Superstar may have killed my plans for a April 18/19 trip.  I guess $50 for two days really was too good to be true.  Not sure if this thread has any substance left in it (staying out of the little squabble), but if anyone hears differently (than what SpinmasterK posted), please let me know.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 4, 2009)

ta&idaho said:


> Glad they're open through May given the weather this spring, but consolidating down to Superstar may have killed my plans for a April 18/19 trip.  I guess $50 for two days really was too good to be true.  Not sure if this thread has any substance left in it (staying out of the little squabble), but if anyone hears differently (than what SpinmasterK posted), please let me know.



$50 for two days seems like a helluva deal to me when they charged what? $65 on opening day?


----------



## skiing is life (Apr 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Skiing is fun when you analyze every-turn...this is a classic HighWayStar post from the GapicSki thread..
> 
> Top 30 KMART Skier says...
> *
> ...



:-o i love this. this is the steriotype of epic ski


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 4, 2009)

skiing is life said:


> :-o i love this. this is the steriotype of epic ski



different strokes for different folks..at this point I personally just like to ski...some of my pictures from the bumps are in the backseat but shit..it's recreation so I don't want to take it to serious..but May 2nd is really freaking good..I might be there for closing day..it's been a long time since I skied in the east during May..


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 4, 2009)

Hahah, that can't be real!




GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Skiing is fun when you analyze every-turn...this is a classic HighWayStar post from the GapicSki thread..
> 
> Top 30 KMART Skier says...
> *
> ...


----------



## Geoff (Apr 4, 2009)

ski_resort_observer said:


> +1
> 
> Take away the season passholders and see the number of retail tiks sold you'll quickly learn that it's a financial loser this late in the season when many summer activities like golf and gardening have already started in the major northeast markets.
> 
> Remember, after 4/19 they are just skiing/riding on stupidstar so they are keeping the cost of operations to a minimum. It's for marketing cred but it's no sure thing that they will be the last to be open in New England. " Last to close in Rutland County " does have a certain je ne sais quo ring to it, yes? :wink:



I think you are completely uninformed on this topic....

First, Killington is going to operate nothing but Superstar after 4/12, not 4/19.

Second, Killington historically sold tons of day tickets and spring season passes after all the other resorts closed.  On a typical Saturday, you'd see several hundred Canadian plates.  A solid 50% of the people were on day tickets and an awful lot were on $249.00 spring passes.


----------



## bobbutts (Apr 4, 2009)

is this still really the only clip of the infamous hs skiing?

cred is getting close to 0.. time to actually attend/win a ski-off and post some new clips or come back with a new persona.


----------



## tcharron (Apr 4, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I think you are completely uninformed on this topic....
> 
> First, Killington is going to operate nothing but Superstar after 4/12, not 4/19.
> 
> Second, Killington historically sold tons of day tickets and spring season passes after all the other resorts closed.  On a typical Saturday, you'd see several hundred Canadian plates.  A solid 50% of the people were on day tickets and an awful lot were on $249.00 spring passes.



Historically is a matter of the samping period I suppose.  But I wouldn't use the term completely uninformed.  That just screams of highwaystar level ignorance.  We don't own Killington.  The people who do, have made a business decision.  Do you REALLY think that the people who run a multimillion dollar resort are total idiots?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 4, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I think you are completely uninformed on this topic....
> 
> First, Killington is going to operate nothing but Superstar after 4/12, not 4/19.
> 
> Second, Killington historically sold tons of day tickets and spring season passes after all the other resorts closed.  On a typical Saturday, you'd see several hundred Canadian plates.  A solid 50% of the people were on day tickets and an awful lot were on $249.00 spring passes.



Sorry, I went by memory the info from Spin's post. 

Think whatever you want.   That was then, I'm talking about now. All the other resorts are NOT closed. Historically kmart had 1m+ skier visits. Do you know what it is now? Will they keep Superstar open until they are the last to close?


----------



## jsul (Apr 4, 2009)

What is the operating expense to spin superstar for one day? Is that too general of a question? I would pay to ski the entire month of May but I would not run a business that loses money. I'm curious what does the electircity cost to run superstar for 1 day not including labor?


----------



## Geoff (Apr 5, 2009)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Sorry, I went by memory the info from Spin's post.
> 
> Think whatever you want.   That was then, I'm talking about now. All the other resorts are NOT closed. Historically kmart had 1m+ skier visits. Do you know what it is now? Will they keep Superstar open until they are the last to close?



Nobody knows what Killington does for skier visits now.  It's so bad that they won't even release the number to the town after the town requested it as part of planning.  That little nugget is on the public record and you can read all about the request from Killington Select Board and Killington Planning Board meeting minutes.

I would expect Boyne to be the last standing when we get to May.  They understand how to market their Loon/Sunday River/Sugarloaf product in the metro-Boston market.  With the fine showing Killington just had promoting spring skiing at the Bear Mountain Mogul Challenge, I expect further season pass erosion.  If you're sitting in Boston picking where you're going to buy a season pass, Killington doesn't present a very good value proposition.

I received a private message here from Killington marketing yesterday claiming victory at BMMC because they had more children in the contest.  It's a very warped sense of reality that they opted to spend large dollars booking two bands, rented security guards and a tin badge sheriff, rented a dozen porta-potties, spent thousands of labor dollars to set up for an elaborate party at the Bear lodge, and nobody showed up.  They then say "mission accomplished".   The reason BMMC existed in the first place was to promote Killington and Killington spring skiing by throwing the biggest party in the state.  The message, loud & clear, was "Go away.  We don't want you."  More season pass customers for Win Smith and Boyne next year.  Way to go.


----------



## tcharron (Apr 5, 2009)

jsul said:


> What is the operating expense to spin superstar for one day? Is that too general of a question? I would pay to ski the entire month of May but I would not run a business that loses money. I'm curious what does the electircity cost to run superstar for 1 day not including labor?



I recall someone actually quoting off how much it would cost at some point, but it was approaching something like 5-10k.


----------



## win (Apr 5, 2009)

9 inches of new snow at Sugarbush last night.  So our $199 Spring Pass is looking like even better value now.  Never give up!  Mother Nature always surprises and our snow depth on many trails is still looking really good.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 5, 2009)

tcharron said:


> I recall someone actually quoting off how much it would cost at some point, but it was approaching something like 5-10k.



I think you're far too high in that estimate.

The electric bill...

A high speed quad has around 100-150 hp DC motor driving it.  1 horsepower = 746 watts.  Motors are quite efficient but you lose 10-20% along the way through heat and converting AC to DC.  Figure 100kW per hour of electricity consumption.  The CVPS residental rate is around 12 cents per kWh.  I have no idea what rate Killington pays.  Commercial accounts usually pay more but Killington is a huge electricity buyer and can probably negotiate a more favorable rate.  Conservatively, figure $20.00/hour for electricity.

You need 3 people to work the lift and scan tickets.  You need one ski patroller.  You need one person to sell lift tickets.  Anything else you do in the base lodge like bartender and cafeteria is optional.  Let's call it 10 hourly employees at $10.00/hour to make the numbers easy.  Killington also has a boat load of full time employees and can opt to push some of those over to fill some of those slots.

For a 9 to 4 day, the cost to operate one lift and minimally staff a base lodge comes in at around $1,000.  Ignoring the benefits of increased season pass sales, you'd have to sell 30 day tickets at $35.00/day to cover your expenses.  Even if my cocktail napkin calculation is off, I still don't see how you can get to your $5,000 to $10,000/day number.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 5, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Historically is a matter of the samping period I suppose.  But I wouldn't use the term completely uninformed.  That just screams of highwaystar level ignorance.  We don't own Killington.  The people who do, have made a business decision.  Do you REALLY think that the people who run a multimillion dollar resort are total idiots?



Yes


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like about 6 inches at K this morning.


----------



## Rogman (Apr 5, 2009)

The reason they are closing Saturday instead of Sunday is that everyone is on vacation for the month of May starting Sunday. I got that direct from Tom Horrocks.


----------



## bigbob (Apr 5, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I think you're far too high in that estimate.
> 
> The electric bill...
> 
> ...




Geoff, thought your horse power was a little low. More like 800 HP !, also, I think a lift mechanic has to be on site. Go get another napkin.

http://skilifts.org/images/resort_images/vt-killington/superstar/superstar.html


----------



## Geoff (Apr 5, 2009)

bigbob said:


> Geoff, thought your horse power was a little low. More like 800 HP !, also, I think a lift mechanic has to be on site. Go get another napkin.
> 
> http://skilifts.org/images/resort_images/vt-killington/superstar/superstar.html



It still doesn't add up to $5K.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 5, 2009)

Geoff said:


> It still doesn't add up to $5K.


Even if it did, 30x$35 isn't breaking a sweat when there's only one place for any skier in the east to find lift served. You don't need pent up desire, you just need a monopoly. Heck, on any given weekend, they could count on probably 15 day tickets from the members of this site alone.

And damn, lifts are inefficient people movers. The SS quad's useful output is only 25hp (may have been kW, did the calculation this morning.) Must be a ton of friction when you add in the weight of the haul rope and chairs.


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 5, 2009)

ozzy said:


> Does Killington plan on grooming lower superstar daily?



that's another thing i'm afraid of ... we're gonna have 3 trails and they're all gonna be brutally groomed to death. just leave supe alone!


----------



## thorski (Apr 6, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Historically is a matter of the samping period I suppose.  But I wouldn't use the term completely uninformed.  That just screams of highwaystar level ignorance.  We don't own Killington.  The people who do, have made a business decision.  Do you REALLY think that the people who run a multimillion dollar resort are total idiots?



I don't know if people who run multimillion dollar resorts are idiots, But they can easily suffer from a disconnect and irrelevance for their customer base.
Ski sundown is a mountain that listens to their customers. Guess what I'll get a pass there next year. Still on the fence with K. Blackout or unlimited? For me it depends on if i have to drive an extra hour to ski sugarbush again this year on the last day.
This year i had a blackout pass with K and went to sugarbush and sundown on the holidays. How is that for voting with my wallet starbuck?
As for everything else- Geoff is right on.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 6, 2009)

Rogman said:


> The reason they are closing Saturday instead of Sunday is that everyone is on vacation for the month of May starting Sunday. I got that direct from Tom Horrocks.



Vacation?   They're gonna have a swell time.  Where are they going this year?  POWDR renting a cruise ship for the month?

The people I know who work for the mountain could kinda use the money.  They used to be full time employees with benefits.  They now do the same or more work as *cough* part time *cough* workers with no benefits.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 6, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Vacation?   They're gonna have a swell time.  Where are they going this year?  POWDR renting a cruise ship for the month?
> 
> The people I know who work for the mountain could kinda use the money.  They used to be full time employees with benefits.  They now do the same or more work as *cough* part time *cough* workers with no benefits.



But they're living the dream..living and working at the northeasts premier ski resort..


----------



## billski (Apr 6, 2009)

If you can't open first, you can at least close last.   Just looking to bump up that season total bragging rights....


----------



## 2knees (Apr 6, 2009)

skiadikt said:


> that's another thing i'm afraid of ... we're gonna have 3 trails and they're all gonna be brutally groomed to death. just leave supe alone!



thats the one overwhelming fear i have myself.  If i take a bluebird weekday off and drive up there to find a groomed out superstar and skye(whateverthenamesare), i'm gonna shit myself.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 6, 2009)

2knees said:


> thats the one overwhelming fear i have myself.  If i take a bluebird weekday off and drive up there to find a groomed out superstar and skye(whateverthenamesare), i'm gonna shit myself.



I can see Superstar out my livingroom window.  All you need to do is ask.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 6, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I can see Superstar out my livingroom window.  All you need to do is ask.



nice.  i'll take you up on that for sure.


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 6, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I can see Superstar out my livingroom window.  All you need to do is ask.



they can groom skye lark & bittersweet to within an inch of their life but pu-leeeeze leave supe alone. and if it takes 'til noon to soften so be it. but let's bring bumps back to k ...


----------



## mondeo (Apr 6, 2009)

skiadikt said:


> they can groom skye lark & bittersweet to within an inch of their life but pu-leeeeze leave supe alone. and if it takes 'til noon to soften so be it. but let's bring bumps back to k ...


Few things here:

Not sure what the point in grooming it would be. With soft snow and one of three available runs, it's not going to be a groomer by noon anyways. O.L. was groomed Sa

IF they do decide to groom it, at least just do half. It's plenty wide enough to do a couple cat widths groomed and the rest ungroomed.

The groomer-happy crowd are the ones surprised when I tell them I'm still skiing in April. If they're going to be skiing late-April, they can handle a few bumps.

But dear lord, just leave it ungroomed.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 6, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Few things here:
> 
> Not sure what the point in grooming it would be. With soft snow and one of three available runs, it's not going to be a groomer by noon anyways. O.L. was groomed Sa
> 
> ...




problem with half grooming is that they would groom right up the middle of lower supe, leaving us with that stupid fall away on skiers left.   ASC groomed it out on closing day their last year and the middle never formed any good lines other then right up against the lift where they hadnt gone with the groomer.  and that was one line wide.


----------



## Greg (Apr 6, 2009)

A lot of people call what forms in one day of skiing a groomer moguls. I call them slushy push piles. Just doesn't compare to an existing bump field that softens and then gets skied by some rippers.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> A lot of people call what forms in one day of skiing a groomer moguls. I call them slushy push piles. Just doesn't compare to an existing bump field that softens and then gets skied by some rippers.



We've always just called them Jersey Bumps around here


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> A lot of people call what forms in one day of skiing a groomer moguls. I call them slushy push piles. Just doesn't compare to an existing bump field that softens and then gets skied by some rippers.



Slushy push piles are perfect for goose stomping...that's the way Superstar was 420 weekend..of 2008


----------



## sLoPeS (Apr 6, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Slushy push piles are perfect for goose stomping...that's the way Superstar was 420 weekend..of 2008



those couple of days absolutely rocked.


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Apr 6, 2009)

I spoke with Chris Nyberg on Saturday and specifically asked him why they are closing on May 2 (Saturday) instead of May 3 (Sunday) and his response was that May 3 starts a new pay period.  The accountants are ruling here.

BTW, if any of you want to read more about our conversation go to this link:

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=26312


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyrolean_skier said:


> I spoke with Chris Nyberg on Saturday and specifically asked him why they are closing on May 2 (Saturday) instead of May 3 (Sunday) and his response was that May 3 starts a new pay period.  The accountants are ruling here.
> 
> BTW, if any of you want to read more about our conversation go to this link:
> 
> http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=26312


Interesting read...

I can almost but the DLC/BYOB bit...Let's just say for the sake of argument that BYOB is a threat to K's liquor license.  If they REALLY wanted to throw a party, why couldn't they offer up dollar drafts (or what ever the break even cost is)?  Maybe sell bottles at the normal markup?  $2 shots of jungle juice and advertise heavilyabout bmmc and the cheap booze.  That will bring some of the party back to the mountain.


----------



## Rogman (Apr 6, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Vacation?   They're gonna have a swell time.  Where are they going this year?  POWDR renting a cruise ship for the month?
> 
> The people I know who work for the mountain could kinda use the money.  They used to be full time employees with benefits.  They now do the same or more work as *cough* part time *cough* workers with no benefits.


For the record, the word "vacation" was a bad choice of words on my part, not a quote of what Tom actually said. He was honest and open.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 6, 2009)

why is the thread on kzone about nyberg emailing the guys employer locked?  didnt shortski have posters made up proclaiming Nyberg "Wanted: Dead or Alive"?  seems like a huuuuge double standard on his part.

if nyberg actually stooped that low, i'm speechless.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 7, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I think you are completely uninformed on this topic....
> 
> First, Killington is going to operate nothing but Superstar after 4/12, not 4/19.
> 
> Second, Killington historically sold tons of day tickets and spring season passes after all the other resorts closed.  On a typical Saturday, you'd see several hundred Canadian plates.  A solid 50% of the people were on day tickets and an awful lot were on $249.00 spring passes.




I was that late season pass crowd.


----------



## Rogman (Apr 7, 2009)

2knees said:


> why is the thread on kzone about nyberg emailing the guys employer locked?  didnt shortski have posters made up proclaiming Nyberg "Wanted: Dead or Alive"?  seems like a huuuuge double standard on his part.
> 
> if nyberg actually stooped that low, i'm speechless.


When Shortski is the voice of reason, we're in uncharted territory. It is a pretty damning accusation. True or not, Killington has a massive PR problem on their hands after BMMC, and it appears they've gone into bunker mode. "Everything's fine, huge success." Not the right response.


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 7, 2009)

regarding the bmmc, from the 2007 press release (asc's last season):

"Each year 200 amateur bumpers line up to show their stuff in this spring event, while spectators relax in the sun at the bottom of the trail on lawn chairs and sofas with barbecue grills and coolers in tow, ready to officially celebrate the rites of spring skiing."

to me "coolers in tow" implies byob. so for 27 yrs byob was allowed and suddenly powdr takes over and it's not. did dlc change their policy or just decide to enforce or is powdr just being greedy? in any case bmmc "the party" as we knew it is dead. but they've also killed the event itself. they only had 160 pre-registrants. in past years they would hold the final 10 spots and lottery them off up to 75 late entrants. this year no one cared.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 7, 2009)

skiadikt said:


> regarding the bmmc, from the 2007 press release (asc's last season):
> 
> "Each year 200 amateur bumpers line up to show their stuff in this spring event, while spectators relax in the sun at the bottom of the trail on lawn chairs and sofas with barbecue grills and coolers in tow, ready to officially celebrate the rites of spring skiing."
> 
> to me "coolers in tow" implies byob. so for 27 yrs byob was allowed and suddenly powdr takes over and it's not. did dlc change their policy or just decide to enforce or is powdr just being greedy? in any case bmmc "the party" as we knew it is dead. but they've also killed the event itself. they only had 160 pre-registrants. in past years they would hold the final 10 spots and lottery them off up to 75 late entrants. this year no one cared.


For this year, it was just the party that they killed. Those 30 extra spots and everyone going for a lottery entrance were in it for the party. This year there were 125 adults registered as competitors, not partyers; I don't remember seeing more than 5 complete hacks.

But without the party, who knows how long the competition will hang around for.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 7, 2009)

mondeo said:


> For this year, it was just the party that they killed. Those 30 extra spots and everyone going for a lottery entrance were in it for the party. This year there were 125 adults registered as competitors, not partyers; I don't remember seeing more than 5 complete hacks.
> 
> But without the party, who knows how long the competition will hang around for.



I wouldn't be suprised to see BMMC get morphed into/completely changed to one of the USSA mogul comps that K holds each year, or even just become the BMC "Bear Mountain Challenge" and get have it associated with the Grand Prix.

If I was the KEDC(Killington Economic Development Committee), I guess that I'd be the most pissed off about this, since basically,  you've taken away what used to amount to multiple thousands of people that would show up for one one really busy weekend for the local businesses, and I'm not just talking hotels/restaurants/bars, but the gas stations, ski shops, etc.

Should we start the betting pool if BMMC will even be on the Killington Events Calender next year?? Or hopefully K will learn from this, like they appeared to learn from the season length debacle last year, and once again have to try and RE-ATTRACT patrons.

Maybe I'm just looking at it too simplistically,  but I know atleast from my business perspective that it takes a heck of alot less effort to retain an existing customer than it does to attract a new customer, and it seems like it will take ALOT of effort to rebuild BMMC if they so choose, especially now that other areas have added events that cater to the *LARGE* party crowd demographic that one could easily debate was as much of an attraction(if not even more) than the actual bump comp.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 7, 2009)

Rogman said:


> When Shortski is the voice of reason, we're in uncharted territory. It is a pretty damning accusation. True or not, Killington has a massive PR problem on their hands after BMMC, and it appears they've gone into bunker mode. "Everything's fine, huge success." Not the right response.



I was the one who told Shortski about that thread yesterday.  I was sitting next to him at "The Office" drinking a Coffee Stout and he locked the thread on his iPhone.  It's 99%-likely to be a hoax.  It does no good to allow internet-savvy marketing people at other resorts to use KZone to spin negative vibe about the resort.  The typo in the KillingtonDealGrabbber.com press release link that pointed to Okemo's web site.  The Okemo employee who constantly posts on KZone with negative comments about "TommyBoy" and "Maverick".  The person who put that up on KZone had 12 posts and only signed up recently.  You think maybe there's a reason to be suspicious?

I don't know about you but I'd like things at Killington to improve.  If they fixed spring skiing and sorted out their issues with State Liquor Control about BYOB at the BMMC, I'm a happy camper.  They opened when they should have opened this year.  Their midwinter product was fine other than a few minor annoyances from running lean.  Fix the April-May spring party atmosphere and all is well.  Burning Chris Nyberg at the stake over what is probably a hoax isn't going to move things forward.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 7, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I don't know about you but I'd like things at Killington to improve.  If they fixed spring skiing and sorted out their issues with State Liquor Control about BYOB at the BMMC, I'm a happy camper.



Was a statement released making it officially a position of the State Liquor Control or is this something that POWDR simply drummed up?

I'm not sure what VT law is on BYOB these days.  It used to be that BYOB restaurants had to open the product for the customer (and would typically charge a corkage fee) as to have some control over consumption.

Back in Stowe, we used to have an annual Prohibition Party on Chin Clip where they'd let us take kegs up the Gondola or a use a snowcat, but the kabosh was put on that years ago.  

I know other large events such as the Chew Chew on Burlington's waterfront has a designated beer garden as do other waterfront festivals.  I used to run the beer garden for the Chew Chew and it was demanded it be handled that way by the DLC and various vendors were given the opportunity to bid on being the supplier and purchasing a temporary off site liquor license.

POWDR may not have a choice other than turning a blind eye, which would be a gamble on their part considering the possible fines and loss of their own liquor license.  

It's a real shame BMMC isn't the party it once was, but I'm not sure it will ever be the same again regardless of whether POWDR would want it to be or not.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 7, 2009)

Geoff said:


> The Okemo employee who constantly posts on KZone with negative comments about "TommyBoy" and "Maverick".  The person who put that up on KZone had 12 posts and only signed up recently.  You think maybe there's a reason to be suspicious?



So jerseyguy really does work for okemo?  

the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 7, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Was a statement released making it officially a position of the State Liquor Control or is this something that POWDR simply drummed up?
> 
> I'm not sure what VT law is on BYOB these days.  It used to be that BYOB restaurants had to open the product for the customer (and would typically charge a corkage fee) as to have some control over consumption.
> 
> ...



You can't do kegs because the Vermont liquor laws are written to say that you can't sell or serve alchohol without being licensed.  Basically, alcohol has to be for personal consumption.  I don't know anybody who can sit down and drink a keg of beer.   

The state liquor control people have a cow over selling alcohol and serving minors.  If you put in a system that stopped that, nobody has an issue.

If people showed up on the snow below Outer Limits carrying their own alcohol for personal consumption, no laws are being violated.  I'd believe there are lots of people who could demolish a 12-pack at an all-day party.  If you limited people to a 12-pack or the equivalent in wine (2 bottles) or distilled spirits (325 ml), the Vermont Liquor Control would have no reason to complain.  Request that everybody bring an ID and get a wrist band so it's easy to spot minors.  Many people would drink themselves out of beer and go spend money on the deck or a beer garden so Killington makes money.  If you offered comp breathalyzer tests as people left the parking lot and a way for people to get home if they're over the limit, everybody wins.  Give out a tee shirt to people who are over the limit and take the alternate transportation home.

I think Killington could carefully spell out the guidelines.  If some tool is up on the snow selling beer, have him arrested.  Everybody would cheer.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 7, 2009)

Or if they really supported the party, there's no reason why the couldn't sell dollar drafts to ease the no-byob pain.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 8, 2009)

2knees said:


> So jerseyguy really does work for okemo?
> 
> the suspense is killing me.



Welcome to last year....


----------



## 2knees (Apr 8, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Welcome to last year....



nice way to pick up on the sarcasm creepy kevin.


----------



## threecy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the alcohol laws in Vermont, but I had to enforce this multiple times in MA.



Geoff said:


> You can't do kegs because the Vermont liquor laws are written to say that you can't sell or serve alchohol without being licensed.





> If people showed up on the snow below Outer Limits carrying their own alcohol for personal consumption, no laws are being violated.



I believe that those two comments go together.  In the cases I was dealing with, the locally enforced rules prevented alcohol not served by us from being on the premises.  Penalty was loss of alcohol liscense.  Those are very valuable and hard to re-acquire if lost.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 8, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Welcome to last year....



Great post HS. Top notch stuff.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 8, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> Great post HS. Top notch stuff.



Thanks, you too.  Brilliant.


----------



## SpinmasterK (Apr 8, 2009)

2knees said:


> So jerseyguy really does work for okemo?
> 
> the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 8, 2009)

Leaving alot on the table here....

Back in the mid-late '90's, Killington set a record for only being closed for 100 DAYS.  They closed in late June and re-opened in early October.  This was at the peak of the ASC days.  

Point is, having skiing available for a majority of the year allowed Killington to dominate the east in skier visits.  It drew in people to buy passes, people from other areas early and late season, and sustained a larger level of activity there year round.  Ski season had a strong overlap with mountain biking and golf.

Even during the last few years of ASC, buying a cheap bronze pass allowed people to ski Killington early and late season, and spend the mid-season at their home areas.

Now, they have the same season length as most other major resorts.  The opening on Nov. 2nd this year was pretty much uncrowded, and I'm guessing April will be as well.  They competely shut down for May, and everybody forgets about Killington.

Killington's "killer-app" was the looooong season with little downtime in the summer months.  It helped build the area.  They need to return to it.  

In fact, with the correct strategy and some signifigant investment, they could offer YEAR-ROUND skiing at the top of Killington.  Look up "IDE snowmaker", they are already being installed on glaciers in Europe for making snow during the summer.  That, plus a lift on middle-upper downdraft, would allow them to offer 700ft of vert on Cascade and Downdraft, above 3400ft. One trail with bumps, the other with a park, and a groomed section.    Cover the snow with insulating blankets when not in use, or when it's raining.  The K-1, for access, runs all summer anyway.

If people are willing to fly to south america, or head west to mogul camps, or to europe, or to Xanadu in NJ.....then I'm pretty sure they would get a good crowd.  Operate on Friday to Sunday, and rent midweek days to race teams.  I'm sure they could sell a summer skiing pass, and $50+ day tickets.  You would probably get even more people just visiting to check out the snow.  Food/bev sales at the peak lodge would be to a captive audience.  Having something like this would REALLY boost demand for a base Village.....

Dooo it.....lol.



http://www.ropeways.net/index.htm?karo=1651


----------



## tcharron (Apr 8, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I think you're far too high in that estimate.
> 
> For a 9 to 4 day, the cost to operate one lift and minimally staff a base lodge comes in at around $1,000.  Ignoring the benefits of increased season pass sales, you'd have to sell 30 day tickets at $35.00/day to cover your expenses.  Even if my cocktail napkin calculation is off, I still don't see how you can get to your $5,000 to $10,000/day number.



There's several factors to it overall.

The first issue is the arrangements made to actually get a power for the lifts.  Generally speaking, in order to get the juice flowing, the power company itself charges a fixed cost charge to have the juice turned on.  Now, I'm not sure how their circuits work ON the mountain, but they aren't coming thru the same lines as say, the base lodge power is coming thru.  I don't recall what mountain it was, but sometime, I think last year, at least one mountain had spoken up as to why they wheren't open, and it came down to having to make a 1 grand payment to actually have the power itself just turned on.

There are a whole slew of other things that could be taken into consideration.  Taxes for the sheer pleasure of having the lifts running, pretty sure Vermont has that.  Insurance costs.  Trash removal.

In truth, you're right, the numbers 5-10k for a day is pretty high.  I suppose it's a moot point, as we'll never know what it would cost them to stay open for an extra day.  But I'd bet, as shewd businessmen, one of the major factors was, 'We won't make any money'.  Is there unmeasurable bennies in marketting and customer satisfaction?  Sure, a little.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 8, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Leaving alot on the table here....
> 
> Back in the mid-late '90's,



when you were 10 years old and playing with barbie dolls......


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2009)

tcharron said:


> There's several factors to it overall.
> 
> The first issue is the arrangements made to actually get a power for the lifts.  Generally speaking, in order to get the juice flowing, the power company itself charges a fixed cost charge to have the juice turned on.  Now, I'm not sure how their circuits work ON the mountain, but they aren't coming thru the same lines as say, the base lodge power is coming thru.  I don't recall what mountain it was, but sometime, I think last year, at least one mountain had spoken up as to why they wheren't open, and it came down to having to make a 1 grand payment to actually have the power itself just turned on.
> 
> ...



I can't seem to find it on their Website, but I recall seeing something last year that you could rent all of Shawnee Peak, ME for $4500 for the day.  Off that number, one might guess that running Superstar for a day would run in the neighborhood of $2500?  just a guess


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Leaving alot on the table here....
> 
> In fact, with the correct strategy and some signifigant investment, they could offer YEAR-ROUND skiing at the top of Killington.  Look up "IDE snowmaker", they are already being installed on glaciers in Europe for making snow during the summer.  That, plus a lift on middle-upper downdraft, would allow them to offer 700ft of vert on Cascade and Downdraft, above 3400ft. One trail with bumps, the other with a park, and a groomed section.    Cover the snow with insulating blankets when not in use, or when it's raining.  The K-1, for access, runs all summer anyway.
> 
> ...



Dude, that is so Tenney Mountain, circa 2003-2004.  We know how well that turned out.  :roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Leaving alot on the table here....
> 
> Back in the mid-late '90's, Killington set a record for only being closed for 100 DAYS.  They closed in late June and re-opened in early October.  This was at the peak of the ASC days.
> 
> ...




The IDE machines look sweet..the snow it produces is suitable for top 30 extreme-type mandatory GS..in with the Access road social scene type of guy...


----------



## SpinmasterK (Apr 9, 2009)

Just returned from product testing on Cascade, Highline and DD. Very nice! 
We're working on offering expanded lifts and terrain past this weekend. Details to follow ...


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

SpinmasterK said:


> Just returned from product testing on Cascade, Highline and DD. Very nice!
> We're working on offering expanded lifts and terrain past this weekend. Details to follow ...



Sweet! Keep the K1 running through next weekend. I'm planning to head up next Friday. Also, save some fuel and please keep the brutal grooming to a minimum. Bump it out for the rest of the year!


----------



## SpinmasterK (Apr 9, 2009)

Here is the plan...

The K-1 Gondola and the Superstar Express will operate daily through April 19 serving Blue Square and Black Diamond terrain only. From April 20 through May 2, the Superstar Express will run daily serving Superstar, Skyelark and Bittersweet trails. The K-1 Gondola will operate on April 25-26 and again on May 1-2 serving Blue Square and Black Diamond terrain off Killington Peak.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

SpinmasterK said:


> Here is the plan...
> 
> The K-1 Gondola and the Superstar Express will operate daily through April 19 serving Blue Square and Black Diamond terrain only. From April 20 through May 2, the Superstar Express will run daily serving Superstar, Skyelark and Bittersweet trails. The K-1 Gondola will operate on April 25-26 and again on May 1-2 serving Blue Square and Black Diamond terrain off Killington Peak.



Oh man. Sweetness! May Day is going to be great. What's the grooming approach? Specifically Superstar?


----------



## danny p (Apr 9, 2009)

Sweet!  thanks for reconsidering!


----------



## ozzy (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Oh man. Sweetness! May Day is going to be great. What's the grooming approach? Specifically Superstar?



great news Tom. Thanks.

any ideas with the grooming layout post April 19? Thanks again


----------



## greenmtnsrider (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks for the info guy!


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2009)

spinmasterk said:


> here is the plan...
> 
> The k-1 gondola and the superstar express will operate daily through april 19 serving blue square and black diamond terrain only. From april 20 through may 2, the superstar express will run daily serving superstar, skyelark and bittersweet trails. The k-1 gondola will operate on april 25-26 and again on may 1-2 serving blue square and black diamond terrain off killington peak.



niiiiice!


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 9, 2009)

Sweet. Thanks Tom.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 9, 2009)

As an outsider.. I have to say I'm impressed.


----------



## jerryg (Apr 9, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Wildcat is NOT Killington.



You're a genious. Bob was just sharing, but because of your brilliance, I bet you know which mountain has quite a bit more continuous vertical drop. Hint: It's NOT Killington! :uzi:


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2009)

jerryg said:


> You're a genious. Bob was just sharing, but because of your brilliance, I bet you know which mountain has quite a bit more continuous vertical drop. Hint: It's NOT Killington! :uzi:



Lol....you can ski all 3,000+ feet of Killington's vert in one shot, last time I checked.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Lol....you can ski all 3,000+ feet of Killington's vert in one shot, last time I checked.



Mandatory GS turns required, and only those in Killington's top 30 can do it with any sort of style...


----------



## mondeo (Apr 9, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Lol....you can ski all 3,000+ feet of Killington's vert in one shot, last time I checked.


He said continuous vertical drop. I'll admit to being uninformed here in the form of relying on second-hand knowledge as I haven't skied it myself, but I'm pretty sure Juggernaut goes uphill in some parts. So not a continuous vertical drop. Plus you have to cross parking lots and roads, so unless you're ok with skiing gravel and rock, your skis are coming off.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2009)

mondeo said:


> He said continuous vertical drop. I'll admit to being uninformed here in the form of relying on second-hand knowledge as I haven't skied it myself, but I'm pretty sure Juggernaut goes uphill in some parts. So not a continuous vertical drop. Plus you have to cross parking lots and roads, so unless you're ok with skiing gravel and rock, your skis are coming off.



Yet another BRILLIANT post by Killington's most uninformed poster.  You really are in rare form today, aren't you!!!!

It's rather easy to ski top to bottom on Killington, plenty of beginners do it every day, without skiing uphill or crossing parking lots.  Or Juggernaut.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Yet another BRILLIANT post by Killington's most uninformed poster.  You really are in rare form today, aren't you!!!!



mondy - just challenge him to a ski-off already... :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> mondy - just challenge him to a ski-off already... :lol:


Done it a few times. He has yet to take me up on it.

Apparently it's a cardinal sin not to have all the beginner routes memorized. Has to be a qualification for a top 30 skier.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Done it a few times. He has yet to take me up on it.
> 
> Apparently it's a cardinal sin not to have all the beginner routes memorized. Has to be a qualification for a top 30 skier.



No you haven't.  And preferably you have to post a separate thread regarding it, calling me out. Such as:

"Attn: Highway Star!  I am calling you out for a ski-off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Or so on.

And I doubt you have any of the expert routes memorized either.


----------



## Madroch (Apr 9, 2009)

Ski off on Great Eastern.... 

Back on topic re: spin's announcement... I applaud it even if the odds the K-1 will actually be skiable May 1-2 may be slim (I don't claim to have knowledge of those odds).


----------



## MrsG (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Killington . . . you made my day . . . today was awesome . . . but the thought of losing so much skiing to closed lifts was heavy on the heart . . . it is now happier . . . again, thanks!!!


----------



## ta&idaho (Apr 9, 2009)

SpinmasterK said:


> Here is the plan...
> 
> The K-1 Gondola and the Superstar Express will operate daily through April 19 serving Blue Square and Black Diamond terrain only. From April 20 through May 2, the Superstar Express will run daily serving Superstar, Skyelark and Bittersweet trails. The K-1 Gondola will operate on April 25-26 and again on May 1-2 serving Blue Square and Black Diamond terrain off Killington Peak.



Thank you!  I'll be there April 18-19, and maybe maybe maybe May 2.  Definitely stoked for some late Spring skiing...


----------



## Geoff (Apr 9, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Ski off on Great Eastern....
> 
> Back on topic re: spin's announcement... I applaud it even if the odds the K-1 will actually be skiable May 1-2 may be slim (I don't claim to have knowledge of those odds).



The runout out of the Canyon might be an issue by May 2 if they don't push some snow around but Cascade, Downdraft, and Double Dipper haven't started melting yet.


----------



## bigbob (Apr 10, 2009)

I still haven't heard an announcement regarding the pass holders BBQ.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 10, 2009)

If I were Killington marketing, I'd move the pond skimming date out a week.  I'd run a May 1 fun slalom.  It's probably too late now but I'd get a liquor permit to bring back House Races on upper Bunny Buster on April 18th and sell inexpensive beer & wine at the bottom of the course for a couple of hours.  You're trying to sell season passes for next year.  You gotta bring the fun spring party scene back.


----------



## tcharron (Apr 10, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Lol....you can ski all 3,000+ feet of Killington's vert in one shot, last time I checked.



With about 1/3rd of that on green trails.  And perhaps you haven't skied them recently, but Killington has some of the *worst* green runs when it comes to some long, nearly uphill sections.

When your out and about with a 4 year old and a 9 year old, you get to actually ski these trails.  And their horrible.

3,000" vertical in name only.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 10, 2009)

tcharron said:


> With about 1/3rd of that on green trails.  And perhaps you haven't skied them recently, but Killington has some of the *worst* green runs when it comes to some long, nearly uphill sections.
> 
> When your out and about with a 4 year old and a 9 year old, you get to actually ski these trails.  And their horrible.
> 
> 3,000" vertical in name only.



Feet, not inches, btw.

Actually, its about 80-100% beginner terrain when skied from the peak to route 4 (if you consider launch pad is not really a blue).  There's ways to mix it up to add a couple short expert or intermediate sections, or it can be all beginner level.  The lower great eastern is not bad at all of you maintain a tuck and are on fast skis, there's several nice turny sections that are quite fun at 40 mph.  Dropping in to bumps on valley plunge after being in a tuck for 5 minutes straight also tends to be quite exciting.......

If you ski Killington enough, you learn that you need to be able ski fast on traversing trails.....


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 10, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> If you ski Killington enough, you learn that you need to be able ski fast on traversing trails.....



I think you should nominate that phrase as the new marketing slogan for Killington


----------



## 2knees (Apr 10, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> fun at 40 mph.



40mph divided by the highwaystar bullshit factor of 3.95 = 10.12 mph.


just keepin it real cheezeball.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 10, 2009)

2knees said:


> 40mph divided by the highwaystar bullshit factor of 3.95 = 10.12 mph.
> 
> 
> just keepin it real cheezeball.


Are you sure we're only at a hsbsf (highway star bull shit factor) of 3.95?  It's been a busy week.:wink:


----------



## danny p (Apr 11, 2009)

tcharron said:


> With about 1/3rd of that on green trails.  And perhaps you haven't skied them recently, but Killington has some of the *worst* green runs when it comes to some long, nearly uphill sections.
> 
> When your out and about with a 4 year old and a 9 year old, you get to actually ski these trails.  And their horrible.
> 
> 3,000" vertical in name only.



Yes, some of their green runs have uphill parts to them like Carpenter's Run and Juggernaut.  Other than that they are fine.  Great Eastern is an awesome trail and everyone I have ever brought there (young and old alike) love it.  It's a unique experience.  I agree with HS.  I can ski all of the advanced terrain and I still take Great Eastern once in a while because its fun.


----------



## tcharron (Apr 11, 2009)

danny p said:


> Yes, some of their green runs have uphill parts to them like Carpenter's Run and Juggernaut.  Other than that they are fine.  Great Eastern is an awesome trail and everyone I have ever brought there (young and old alike) love it.  It's a unique experience.  I agree with HS.  I can ski all of the advanced terrain and I still take Great Eastern once in a while because its fun.



Yes, but the point is, they could comfortably say, "3,000 green feet of vertical!", as opposed to, 3,000 feet of all around skiing:-D


----------



## jerryg (Apr 11, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> The *lower great eastern* is not bad at all of you maintain a tuck and are on fast skis, there's several nice turny sections that are quite fun at *40 mph*.  Dropping in to bumps on valley plunge after being in a *tuck for 5 minutes* straight also tends to be quite exciting.......



I think you need to do some math here 'cause if you're in a tuck for 5 minutes straight on that trail (Understood that a tuck is only truly effective at a given optimal speed) and haven't hit the gondola station, then a, you're not going close to 40mph, and b, you might want to reconsider all the ski-off challenges...

Of course there;s always c, take off the snowblades! :smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> 40mph divided by the highwaystar bullshit factor of 3.95 = 10.12 mph.
> 
> 
> just keepin it real cheezeball.




lol:lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> lol:lol:


welcome back


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 12, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> welcome back



thanks..is PASR working for you?


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> thanks..is PASR working for you?


nope


----------



## thorski (Apr 12, 2009)

danny p said:


> Yes, some of their green runs have uphill parts to them like Carpenter's Run and Juggernaut.  Other than that they are fine.  Great Eastern is an awesome trail and everyone I have ever brought there (young and old alike) love it.  It's a unique experience.  I agree with HS.  I can ski all of the advanced terrain and I still take Great Eastern once in a while because its fun.



+1


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2009)

While I applaud K for staying open, it would appear that their Ski Patrol has been talking to the Blue Mountain Ski Patrol for advice on how to piss off your core customers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=26371

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=26384


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> While I applaud K for staying open, it would appear that their Ski Patrol has been talking to the Blue Mountain Ski Patrol for advice on how to piss off your core customers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but those trails were closed for a reason...rope means closed..don't you guys get it???:uzi:


----------



## Geoff (Apr 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> but those trails were closed for a reason...rope means closed..don't you guys get it???:uzi:



I don't see why Killington can't just put up a gate and a sign that says "Unpatrolled.  Ski at your own risk."  That's what all other resorts do with their sidecountry.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I don't see why Killington can't just put up a gate and a sign that says "Unpatrolled.  Ski at your own risk."  That's what all other resorts do with their sidecountry.



But it's their property..they can do what they want..:lol:


----------



## Geoff (Apr 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> But it's their property..they can do what they want..:lol:



It is not their property.  It is a non-exclusive lease on Calvin Coolidge State Forest land.  They can stop you from riding their lifts for ducking a rope but they can't prevent the public from using state forest land.  If you walk up and don't trespass by walking across the part of the Bear parking lot that they actually own, there's nothing they can do.  They can't even kick snowmobiles and ATVs off that land.

How would people react if Stowe started pulling season passes for hiking up from the top of the lift and skiing the sidecountry?  It's exactly the same issue.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> but those trails were closed for a reason...rope means closed..don't you guys get it???:uzi:


Yeah, I know and don't really care. 				 				 				:smash:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2009)

Geoff said:


> How would people react if Stowe started pulling season passes for hiking up from the top of the lift and skiing the sidecountry?  It's exactly the same issue.



JD would start a riot.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

So technically the K-Mart ski patrollers can't pull passes for those ducking ropes???


----------



## WJenness (Apr 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> So technically the K-Mart ski patrollers can't pull passes for those ducking ropes???



Of course they can.

They can do whatever they want in regards to accessing their lifts (which is what the passes are, permission to use their lifts)...

The trail system however...

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Of course they can.
> 
> They can do whatever they want in regards to accessing their lifts (which is what the passes are, permission to use their lifts)...
> 
> ...



So as long as you wait until the end of the day to poach OL..you're golden..


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 13, 2009)

Patrol was out of control this weekend at K, but most of us just got a talking to. Nyberg has them on full alert at K.

Line of the weekend by Patrol at K:

"I don't really feel like pulling 10 passes right now so don't let me catch you guys again."

Spoken after a 10 person poach rope ducking on Upper Escapade on Saturday. I gotta say, the guy had every right to pull our passes, but he didn't. We apologized and he appreciated it. Don't know the guys name, but thanks.

BTW, Vertigo down to the SS crossover is just dreamy right now, but you DO NEED TO duck a rope to get to it. If you get stopped, show the patroller every bit of respect he or she deserves. They are doing their jobs even if it may not seem that way at the time.

Patrol is there for our benefit and saftey. Poach wisely and be careful. Always think saftey first if and when poaching, and should you run into Patrol, show some respect. It can go a long long way, and both sides walk away winners (most of the time.)

No, I'm not kidding about Vertigo.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 13, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Of course they can.
> 
> They can do whatever they want in regards to accessing their lifts (which is what the passes are, permission to use their lifts)...
> 
> ...



+1

I'm pretty much not poaching anything this year.  When you ski every day, the cost/benefit analysis of losing your pass for a couple of weeks keeps you from ducking ropes very often.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

Geoff said:


> +1
> 
> I'm pretty much not poaching anything this year.  When you ski every day, the cost/benefit analysis of losing your pass for a couple of weeks keeps you from ducking ropes very often.



I'm the same way when it comes to skiing fast at Blue mountain...It's all about slow and deliberate turns!!!!


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

Geoff said:


> +1
> 
> I'm pretty much not poaching anything this year.  When you ski every day, the cost/benefit analysis of losing your pass for a couple of weeks keeps you from ducking ropes very often.



Just be smart about it...some of the best stuff right now at K is behind the ropes...


----------



## pepperdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Headin to big K on friday for some tasty sunny riding......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 14, 2009)

icedtea said:


> Just be smart about it...some of the best stuff right now at K is behind the ropes...



the ropes are there for a reason..


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> the ropes are there for a reason..



to save the corn for me and my dawgs yo...


----------



## bigbob (Apr 15, 2009)

K should open the K-1, Snowden Quad, Superstar Quad, Canyon Quad, and the Needles Eye Quad this weekend. Other mnts in then Southern Vermont have closed, weather looks good, and they may get a good crowd this weekend.


----------



## RENO (Apr 15, 2009)

bigbob said:


> K should open the K-1, Snowden Quad, Superstar Quad, Canyon Quad, and the Needles Eye Quad this weekend. Other mnts in then Southern Vermont have closed, weather looks good, and they may get a good crowd this weekend.


I wish they would, but I seriously doubt it. You'll definitely see K1 and Superstar. Maybe 1 other.


----------

